# Air force student charged in major online gun-trafficking bust: Cops



## krustyrl (23 Apr 2013)

BARRIE, Ont. — A Royal Canadian Air Force student from Quebec faces dozens of firearm charges after police on both sides of the border busted what they're calling a major online gun-trafficking ring based at CFB Borden, north of Toronto.

Police from five departments presented their findings from their year-long investigation Tuesday morning. They say the gun and gun-enhancement manufacturing and distribution ring reached across five continents. 

More at link.

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Crime/2013/04/23/20763206.html


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Apr 2013)

Career firing, career firing, career stops!

(I know I used that one already but it REALLY fits here)


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2013)

> Theriault is a private who was training to be an aircraft technician in the Canadian Forces' aerospace engineering officer program and has been living at CFB Borden since *2007*.



I wonder if he was living in Borden _before_ he joined the CF.  If not....


----------



## Loachman (23 Apr 2013)

The full article, as it will disappear from the site soon:

Air force student charged in major online gun-trafficking bust: Cops 

By Cheryl Browne, QMI Agency 

BARRIE, Ont. - A Royal Canadian Air Force student from Quebec faces dozens of firearm charges after police on both sides of the border busted what they're calling a major online gun-trafficking ring based at CFB Borden, north of Toronto. 

Police from five departments presented their findings from their year-long investigation Tuesday morning. They say the gun and gun-enhancement manufacturing and distribution ring reached across five continents. 

Police said they seized more than 200 guns, thousands of rounds of ammunition, silencers, as well as devices that could make semi-automatic guns fully automatic and other devices that could allow a gun to use a magazine that holds more rounds, police said. 

David Theriault, 36, of Lyster, Que., faces multiple counts of several gun offences including importing or exporting and trafficking firearms and firearm components. 

Theriault is a private who was training to be an aircraft technician in the Canadian Forces' aerospace engineering officer program and has been living at CFB Borden since 2007. 

He also faces 44 charges in the U.S. for allegedly importing machine guns without a licence and smuggling. 

Theriault was arrested last August and will make an appearance in a Barrie court May 2. 

The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives launched the investigation because it suspected Theriault was responsible for selling guns, ammunition and gun enhancements over the Internet. The bureau contacted the Ontario Provincial Police and the investigation that followed expanded and led to another six arrests in Quebec, several as late as last week. 

cheryl.browne@sunmedia.ca


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Apr 2013)

"gun-enhancement manufacturing"
"other devices that could allow a gun to use a magazine that holds more rounds, police said. "

Sigh who writes this garbage  :


----------



## smale436 (24 Apr 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I wonder if he was living in Borden _before_ he joined the CF.  If not....



I left Borden in 2007 but based on conversations with recent arrivals from CFSATE the PAT Platoon wait times are not THAT long.


----------



## Danjanou (24 Apr 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> "gun-enhancement manufacturing"
> "other devices that could allow a gun to use a magazine that holds more rounds, police said. "



Yup high tech stuff there


----------



## Quirky (24 Apr 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The full article, as it will disappear from the site soon:
> 
> Theriault is *a private* who was training to be an aircraft technician in the Canadian Forces' aerospace engineering *officer program* and has been living at CFB Borden since 2007.



Officers as aircraft technicians?


----------



## Loachman (24 Apr 2013)

Just typical reporting. Journalists seldom understand the subjects of their scribblings, and many do not care to.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Aug 2013)

Another reminder:

*Under Canada's Charter of Rights and Freedoms, "any person charged with an offence has the right .... to be presumed innocent until proven guilty according to law in a fair and public hearing by an independent and impartial tribunal"*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Mar 2015)

Bumped with the latest:


> A former Canadian soldier was sentenced Tuesday to six years in prison for operating a weapons trafficking business that distributed high-powered assault weapons and machine guns throughout Canada and the U.S.
> 
> David Theriault, 37, of Lyster, Que., pleaded guilty to 21 charges, including possession and trafficking of weapons. Several more charges he faced in the U.S were dropped as part of his plea deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightguns (25 Mar 2015)

Quite a shame, he sounds like a very talented individual.  That fork in the road between right and wrong is so very hard to see.


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Mar 2015)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Quite a shame, he sounds like a very talented individual.  That fork in the road between right and wrong is so very hard to see.


And sometimes even harder to choose ....


----------

